# Hive tool



## jcummins (Feb 21, 2016)

The standard one with the L on one end or the 'j-hook' one?

Which is your preference.

I'm trying to not make the mistakes others have made, although this probably is a Ford v/s Chevy type question.


----------



## whodew (Jul 21, 2015)

Get 1 of each there inexpensive.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

j hook without a doubt. I had gotten the L one and kept digging it into the comb. the j hook can be put at an angle and pry out or in the end of the frame and pry up from there.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

LLLLLLLLLLLLLL why change the wheel


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I use the L and the shorter one at that, I use a small "tool bag" that slips over my belt for the few supplies I carry into the yards and the shorter hive tool fits better.


----------



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

Both. I use the L to pry frames apart and the J hook style to lift frames. Both are useful.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

jcummins said:


> The standard one with the L on one end or the 'j-hook' one?
> 
> Which is your preference.


Neither. I have used (and lost) them all. The J-hook hurts my hand when I hit the end, and the L-style, well, it doesn't have a J-hook. I have a strong preference for the KW style hive tool. 



> although this probably is a Ford v/s Chevy type question.


It's not.


----------



## bkilman (Oct 24, 2014)

The Kent Williams hive tool is hands down the best. Get the normal scraping and prying of a normal hive tool, along with the frame lifting benefit of the hook. I've been doing this 20 yrs. had KW tool last 2 years and would never go back. Kelly sells them.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I literally have dozens of each plus a few heavy bladed paint scraper/Putty knives. Which I continually leave everywhere I go like a trail of bred crumbs. they can be found on top hives in various apiaries. the dash of every vehicle I own. The kitchen table, and the counter top. Wedged down between the seat and back of car seats, sofas and recliners. I have even sent them through the wash on occasion. One can NEVER have to many hive tools! :banana:


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

I just got the Kent Williams style for Christmas because I like features of both of them. Looking forward to using it this year.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

The Jakel Hive tool from Germany is by far the best I have ever used https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...=3OfbVoqQHIe10gTp-ZywDw#imgrc=Sbzs3uk2-H61KM:


----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

I have both. But always end up with the standard in my hand. 
My two cents- a couple stout flathead screw drivers stored in your truck door so when you misplace your hive tool you don't spend 20 minutes getting upset trying to find it. It's a pry bar, for the most part, in the end. Heck, even an oyster knife can get you by.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

jcummins said:


> The standard one with the L on one end or the 'j-hook' one?
> 
> Which is your preference.
> 
> I'm trying to not make the mistakes others have made, although this probably is a Ford v/s Chevy type question.


They are both designed to be used differently. For instance, the flat bar J hook design is specifically designed for use with plastic frames, so the hook can be inserted between the ends of two frames and used as a lever to pull the end of a frame up from between two other plastic frames. Do that with a wooden frame and you will pull top bars off of frames or break the top bar ends.

If I were running more plastic than wooden frames I would have a J hook hive tool in my hands more often than not. But I would still have a standard hive tool for taking boxes apart and for scraping burr comb and propolis off of wooden wear. It's kind of hard on the palm of my hand to place the edge of a J hook tool between two supers and hit the end of it with the palm of my hand.

Each has its place. My J hook tool is in the truck. I have a bunch of standard tools handy.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Sunday Farmer said:


> My two cents- a couple stout flathead screw drivers stored in your truck door so when you misplace your hive tool you don't spend 20 minutes getting upset trying to find it.


A couple of extra hive tools in the truck would be better, don't ya think? Screw drivers are hard on equipment, from my experience. I had a day when that's all I had. So went to the hardware store and bought a "window pry bar" and ordered two "hive tools" from Dadant.


----------



## tpope (Mar 1, 2015)

I carry one of both types and us both.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Stainless spring steel ell as some call it. Best tool in the world keep it sharp and buy extras as they are indispensible in any toolbox. I can do any bee keeping task needed with it. Paint bright color! The painted ones i have bought are butter soft steel, not good.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> They are both designed to be used differently. For instance, the flat bar J hook design is specifically designed for use with plastic frames, so the hook can be inserted between the ends of two frames and used as a lever to pull the end of a frame up from between two other plastic frames. Do that with a wooden frame and you will pull top bars off of frames or break the top bar ends.


I use the J-hook end of the Kent Williams tool to pull up the ends of wooden frames and have not pulled the top bars off or broken the top bar end. We may use different methods or different frames.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a bunch of various types and sizes, including 2 'mini frame lifters'. Some are better for some things than others.


----------



## Lightswitch (May 29, 2014)

I got the J style. No regrets.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

Both. Multiples.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Colobee said:


> Both. Multiples.


x2


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

None of the above!

I have settled on the long italian as my favorite, though I will always have my standard "L" in the tool kit.
Don't own and won't own a j tool. One season was enough to decide it don't fit my hand.


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> They are both designed to be used differently. For instance, the flat bar J hook design is specifically designed for use with plastic frames


I've always found the J hook design more useful, could never understand why folks like the other designs. But we learn something every day, we have all plastic frames, now I understand why the J works better for us, and why the others work better for other folks.


----------



## Chuck Jachens (Feb 22, 2016)

I use the standard L hive tool and a long bread knife for my top bar hives. The J hook is nice if you have frames but I can get by with my L hive tool if I help someone out with frames.


----------



## Lightswitch (May 29, 2014)

J hook working wood frames. No top frames broken... YET.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

This is a good buy, as other said it's always good to have a few extra.

http://www.amazon.com/Titan-17005-S...e=UTF8&qid=1457360714&sr=1-5&keywords=pry+bar

Here's a j hook for a little more;

http://www.amazon.com/Beehives-Tool...360954&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=j+hook+pry+bar


----------



## jcummins (Feb 21, 2016)

FlowerPlanter said:


> This is a good buy, as other said it's always good to have a few extra.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Titan-17005-S...e=UTF8&qid=1457360714&sr=1-5&keywords=pry+bar
> 
> ...


Thanks...I order those. From price checking I've done, that is a good buy.


----------



## devil dog (Jul 1, 2014)

I have both but only use the J-hook


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

This is my favorite right now and the price is right:

http://www.amazon.com/ascend-tools%C3%82%C2%AE-scraper-stainless-steel/dp/b00ui0plgu


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

One more comment....after 46 years of losing numerous hive tools and spending half my time looking for one....over the last five years I bought and acquired about 20 so they are everywhere I work boxes. Several in the extracting room, several in my truck, hanging on nails in the apiaries, hanging one the front of my shop.


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

odfrank said:


> This is my favorite right now and the price is right:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ascend-tools%C3%82%C2%AE-scraper-stainless-steel/dp/b00ui0plgu


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

odfrank said:


> This is my favorite right now and the price is right:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ascend-tools%C3%82%C2%AE-scraper-stainless-steel/dp/b00ui0plgu


That's it.


----------



## bsharp (Feb 5, 2013)

I use a standard--it's what I started with and I'm used to it, and I avoid change so it's what I'll stick with unless I find a good reason to give another kind of tool a shot.

Apparently I'm the only one here who doesn't lose my hive tool. It's always put inside my veil when I'm done, and when I'm working them it's either in my hand, my back left pocket (I'm mostly a lefty), or very rarely on the top of the hive next to the one I'm in.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I find the Maxant J hook tool too fat. If you take a grinder to it it's ok. But I much prefer these:
http://www.blueskybeesupply.com/italian_hive_tool_1.html
https://www.dadant.com/catalog/m01948-italian-hive-tool


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

I like the long Italian tools also. I just ordered a couple of odfranks recommened tools from Amazon, KW knockoffs-they look really nice. Anybody have a Portuguese Jero Turbo tool- very well made. I use it sometimes.


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

Those are great Frank, just ordered another one.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

kramerbryan said:


> Those are great Frank, just ordered another one.


I believe his name is Oliver, or Mr. Frank...


----------

